# Vasectomy Services in Southern California



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Hey All

To be honest I didn't even think about getting our male nipped because we knew we didn't want to neuter him and I didn't know a vasectomy was an option. 
We were going to get out female spayed but don't want to do it so soon..

Was wondering if anyone knows of a vet in Southern California who would do a vasectomy... I can only find spay/neutering

Thanks


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Heads up on this- when my young GSD female was in heat, my neutered, 10 year old male - lost his mind. Whining, shaking, he would have mounted and tied had I allowed it. So while it will prevent pregnancy, a vasectomy will not prevent all the annoying male behaviors around a female in heat- which can and often does include increased aggression to other dogs and even possibly you. 

If breeding is not a goal, make life easy and just spay your female.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Saco said:


> Heads up on this- when my young GSD female was in heat, my neutered, 10 year old male - lost his mind. Whining, shaking, he would have mounted and tied had I allowed it. So while it will prevent pregnancy, a vasectomy will not prevent all the annoying male behaviors around a female in heat- which can and often does include increased aggression to other dogs and even possibly you.
> 
> If breeding is not a goal, make life easy and just spay your female.


We don't want either one of them to loose there normal interests in each other. Spaying our female wont stop our male from wanting to mount her, it will just make her not at all interested and we thought that could create aggressive behavior as well. (??)

The goal is no puppies with as little change to either dog as possible... wanted to get a price comparison. Found 1 place near me who will do it but will not quote a price. Place was a tad shady as well -


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

I am guessing this is just too new of an idea in the vet world.... almost no one does it and no one has recommendations. Its an easier surgery that allows your dog to keep its hormones, sad its not more widely used. 
Thank you for anyone who took a look - if anyone does hear of someone, please let me know.


----------

